# Crabtree & Evelyn 30% OFF Can Use A Discount Code Also.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Crabtree and Evelyn 30% off. Offer on till end of the month i think.*

http://www.crabtree-evelyn.co.uk/home.html

This offer is only if you create an account or if you have an account already you simply log in and the discount will be automatic.

*A bonus of this is if you have a discount code you can still use that also.*

*Also if you order before 10am Tuesday the usual free postage point of £30 is actually only £20.*

So you could try the 3 shaving creams, Moroccan Myrrh ( the old Nomad re named ) The west indian limes and the Indian Sandalwood all in the 100ml size which then qualify for a free travel size with each of the Myrrh shower gel body wash... i know i had hoped it was the travel size of the shaving creams of each but its not then again its free.

http://www.crabtree-evelyn.co.uk/men/mens-shaving/

The 100ml shaving tubes all come with the tube key to squeeze every last drop out of the tubes and these cost £2 each on there own.

So you could get all 3 shaving creams in 100ml for £25.20 with free delivery... oh noticed the lime is now out of stock...

So say you wanted 2 you would now be under £20 after discount and need to add £2.50 postage so instead change one from the 100ml tube to the 150ml glass jar and your over £20 in fact you will pay £21 and no postage cost.

The Lime is still showing in the travel size if you want it though.

Now i had put a couple in my basket and went off surfing the web so when i came back it had logged me out but while hovering over the basket contents a box came up saying get £5 off your next order over £15. got the code and this then dropped me under the £20 free delivery so i simply changed the other 100ml tube to the 150ml glass jar and *instead of the £38* they cost at full retail for the pair im *only paying £20.20... sweet.*

I did fancy the tubes with there keys keep the key for other duties but the glass jars will look nicer...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Creams turned up today lovely glass pots... however a glitch in the ordering system means the shower gel free samples were not packed... swift call straight through and items will be posted asap.

Nice...:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Just ordered,thanks for the heads up:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Crab Tree and Evil Lyn... Yes i did that intentionally....:lol:

*Well they have 25% of majority of the shaving creams and balms and some of the colognes...
*
http://www.crabtree-evelyn.co.uk/sa...utm_source=IncDirect&utm_campaign=e_ec_101014

*Free postage on orders over £20 also...:thumb:*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Again 25% off most of the male grooming and it says womens fragrances also.

http://www.crabtree-evelyn.co.uk/home.html?gclid=COP9gdWkuMECFSTMtAod1iwAwg


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

You on commission with them James? :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Prospective 45% of Crab tree & Evelyn products.*



muzzer42 said:


> You on commission with them James? :lol:


I wish...:lol: No simply get the she-mails come through and pass it on....

Like Now.....:lol:

Hey Folks remember the crabtree and evelyn sales i have posted up from time to time and the extra discount they do if you sign up...

Well they are doing the additional 20% off again if you sign in and thats on top of the current 25% off some lines so a prospective discount of 45%.

Now dont buy it all before i get back from work when i can look myself...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

50% off there 3 main male colognes the lime the myrrh and the sandalwood...

http://www.crabtree-evelyn.co.uk/offers/weekly-special/?pid=drop-down


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

james_death said:


> 50% off there 3 main male colognes the lime the myrrh and the sandalwood...
> 
> http://www.crabtree-evelyn.co.uk/offers/weekly-special/?pid=drop-down


discount code vc15 works as well!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Friends and family 40% discount code FF40 when you sign into your account or create one and thats on all crabtree and evelyn products... alas does not work on the already 50% off stuff...:lol:


----------

